

Dark Side Arises for Phone Apps - pier0
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703340904575284532175834088.html

======
adbge
> The apps were more useless than malicious, but could have been updated to
> capture customers' banking credentials, said John Hering, chief executive of
> Lookout, a mobile security provider.

Seems like more fearmongering aimed at Google's open market. The article reads
like "open == insecure" and subtly implies that Apple's market is _too_ open.
Um, what?

------
nfnaaron
Would you buy a bank app from an app store? I think I'd rather get the app
directly from my bank. On the other hand, I'm having trouble reconciling that
last statement with Quicken downloading data from my bank; I didn't get
Quicken from my bank.

------
zitterbewegung
Maybe now is the time for systems that audit and protect phones possibly?

